# Sticky  Are the Maximas expensive to maintain??? What are common problems for 95-99 years???



## BIGPETEROCK29 (Dec 10, 2004)

HI GUYS,im a possible new maxima owner.ive been looking for a 3rd generation one (95-99).i owned a 91 acura legend ls.and they were horribly expensive to mantain.lots of little pain in the butt things to keep up with.buig pain in the azz.im definitely looking for a nice 4 door luxury type,(leather and moonroof) car.most likely with over 100,000 miles,since my funds are limited and i dont want to finance,want to buy a car cash.i was looking at the maximas,cus i know their engines run forever.my question is are they good a car overall.any common problems that occur on those years??and are they expensive to mantain in good shape???cus i need myself a good car that will run and not give me alot of headaches.i can just jump in a take off wherever i need to go.please help fellasssss,any info is much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

a common problem seems to be on the bose headunits failing... other then that nothing major... ive owned a 96 SE leather moonroof etc, no probs at all, my mom had a 98 SE-L, leather the whole deal, had a problem with the radio... she now has a 99infiniti I30 which is just a max in a tuxedo... no problems yet to report


----------



## BIGPETEROCK29 (Dec 10, 2004)

THANX blaze,i appreciate it,would it help at all with the head units if i changed it and put an aftermarket one in like a sony,kenwood,clarion,etc??do the bose speakers have problems??please help me out i really want one


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BIGPETEROCK29 said:


> THANX blaze,i appreciate it,would it help at all with the head units if i changed it and put an aftermarket one in like a sony,kenwood,clarion,etc??do the bose speakers have problems??please help me out i really want one


 iblew out one of the rear speaker amps, but thats cause i was ghetto rigging a box in :dumbass: ... if you change the head you prolly got to change your speakers too... bose works funny that way, you may want to throw a post up in the audio section, they should know for sure...

i never had an problems with the speakers i didnt cause directly myself...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The Bose units are common to go out on every car out there- Vettes, Maximas, Caddys, (what all cars did they put them in?)

your best bet is to just buy the car and drive it until the radio dies, then replace the whole thing with new deck and speakers- you can do it for less than $300 and get decent stuff to replace it.
then just sell off the parts that were working. you can get some decent money for the speakers and amps on ebay- and the head unit if it was working as well. Hell, it's ebay.. people will buy broken stuff too just to fix and sell!

Anyway, the *4th* Generation Maxima is the 95-99 model, and they're great cars for reliability purposes. All maximas are pretty much. Mine has 220,000 miles on it and I track it almost every weekend. the 95-99 have some squeaky interior problems, but it's better than driving an american car in that respect- it's a 100x better interior than a Chevy!

so umm yeah.. reliable car no doubt. you'll be happy if you buy one.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=71247
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=68321

I've never been a fan of Bose, but they are decently sounding with decent bass when they're working. Compared to the systems in most of the new Nissans, the Maxima Bose system isn't half bad.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the only major common problem i can think of is the knock sensor. motor wise, this is about it except for the obvious ware and tear.

knock sensor is about $125, but it's kind of a pain to replace... search for UBER WRENCH in the Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts section and you should find a decent description of changing one.... that and it's a good laugh thread


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Common problems with the 4th generation (1995-1999) Maximas:

- starters. These tend to fail as you get near 100K miles. Some tend to die sooner, others later. Fortunately starters are a 15 minute replacement job and they're relatively cheap.

- throttle position sensor (TPS). Again cheap and easy to replace, again for cars that get older... Maybe 30 minutes if you're handy with a multimeter.

- knock sensor. Rarely actually fails, but is a common failure code when something else dies, the knock sensor code will also come up. Fix the other part and the knock sensor code will go away. Still, it can and does fail, and the wiring harness connecting it may corrode, too. Major pain in the butt to do because it's in between the cylinder banks. Not very expensive at least, and if you can squeeze your arm and tools in there without pulling the intake manifolds that simplifies things greatly.

- mass airflow sensor (MAF). Doesn't die too often, another 15 minute replacement, but one expensive part ($600 list). Bad MAF and bad TPS may cause similar symptons. Being handy with a multimeter helps.

- o2 sensors tend to degrade as the miles rack up. Most will be fine, but don't expect them to last indefinitely either... by 80K, o2 sensor failure is more than a freak possibility.

- a small percentage of manual transmission cars have bad input shaft bearings. It's not anything I would worry about, but the failure rate does exist. Not cheap to fix.

Plus the usual... crap paint, squeaks and rattles, dead/dying Bose system.


----------



## saharacactus (Jan 17, 2005)

BIGPETEROCK29 said:


> HI GUYS,im a possible new maxima owner.ive been looking for a 3rd generation one (95-99).i owned a 91 acura legend ls.and they were horribly expensive to mantain.lots of little pain in the butt things to keep up with.buig pain in the azz.im definitely looking for a nice 4 door luxury type,(leather and moonroof) car.most likely with over 100,000 miles,since my funds are limited and i dont want to finance,want to buy a car cash.i was looking at the maximas,cus i know their engines run forever.my question is are they good a car overall.any common problems that occur on those years??and are they expensive to mantain in good shape???cus i need myself a good car that will run and not give me alot of headaches.i can just jump in a take off wherever i need to go.please help fellasssss,any info is much appreciated :cheers:


Maxima is a good car but stay away from 95 and under as they have a few expensive glitches like exhuast studs breaking off and fuel injectors that fail


----------



## kingfans (Jan 28, 2005)

*nissan mixima*



saharacactus said:


> Maxima is a good car but stay away from 95 and under as they have a few expensive glitches like exhuast studs breaking off and fuel injectors that fail


nissan is a good car.. my dad own a 89 nissan maxima. it is still running. he fix it often. the engine is still strong.... i am planning to get a 2005 Nissan Maxima SE. IT is a great car and price is not bad.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

99 are known to have bad coils.


----------



## megaram2001 (Jul 23, 2003)

I have a 96 Maxima GLE and have had a few things to repair but nothing I couldn't get done. Here are a few things I have done.

*Repaired or New Parts:*
Starter
Battery (Optima+++)
Water Pump (Leaked from weep hole)
Timing change Guides/Tensioners
Bose Deck (recon to new cond. $125.00)
Radiator
Brakes & Tires, of course

This is all that I have done since buying the car in 99 with 36,000 it now has 123,000... its a daily driver. Buy a good used Maxima but don't jump on first one take your time and buy something in good condition. Get one with good history (Car FAX) Good Luck :fluffy:


----------



## carpetrider (Feb 23, 2005)

*Max Probs*

There are Usually no major probs with maximas. except for the crappy automatic tranny that likes to shake and jerk when the car is stopped. The BOSE head units' lights burn out along with digital climate control lights (minor electrical issues). every 100k Km or 62 Miles Starters go along with 3 O2 sensors, knock sensors, and maybe even TPS. other than that, the 5spd tranny has no probs, neither does the engine. VERY VERY NICE CARS. I drive a 5spd 95 SE, No Probs at all 250k Km. I hope this may be of some help. good luck.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> a common problem seems to be on the bose headunits failing... other then that nothing major... ive owned a 96 SE leather moonroof etc, no probs at all, my mom had a 98 SE-L, leather the whole deal, had a problem with the radio... she now has a 99infiniti I30 which is just a max in a tuxedo... no problems yet to report


Well, because all Bose components are pre-amped, once the head unit goes, you have to replace it with another Bose headunit or the speakers wont work. Bose is sheisty like that. Bose has great quality sound, but for the money, its not the best. I have an 01, and it just went the other week. luckily it was covered under warranty. If not, it would have cost me an easy $1000 maybe more.


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

more common problems with 1995-1999 Maxima's:

FWD

rear beam suspension


----------



## greenmaxima (May 9, 2005)

Have had a Maxima 96 SE - 100K+ miles nothing to complain about.
Changed struts at 98K as well as tires (2nd replacement I think

Just recently the radio/CD display has been errartic it lights up but then shuts down (system continues to work no problem)

Great Car!
Jim.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

well my 95 has about 120,000 on it and the waterpump started leaking as well as the top tank of the radiator not too long ago. water pump is cheap but not labor.i have a gxe, so it had falling apart speakers and a cheap tape player when i got it. oh and the hood shocks don't hold.


----------



## greenmaxima (May 9, 2005)

*Rear main seal...*

Funny you mention the hood shocks - I have the same problem - it is one of those things that you notice and wish they worked when you open the hood... 

Another problem I am having is a leak of the rear main seal - a smal one - yet a potential bix expense ... the transmission needs to come down to change this $5 seal...we are talking about $950 or so by the dealer ... looking for local repair shops to give me a better price.

Still like my maxima...

Jim.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the hood shocks can be replaced for about $20 each at most parts stores.

the rear main seal on the engine is about $45, and it takes ~4 hours to replace. dealer shouldn't charge you $950 for it.. they're insane...
If you have a 5 spd, just buy a new clutch and have a shop install it. ask them to replace the rear main "while you're in there" and it won't cost diddly.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

the hood hurts when it falls on your head as it did to me because my stick broke


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*looking for used Luxury Car*



BIGPETEROCK29 said:


> HI GUYS,im a possible new maxima owner.ive been looking for a 3rd generation one (95-99).i owned a 91 acura legend ls.and they were horribly expensive to mantain.lots of little pain in the butt things to keep up with.buig pain in the azz.im definitely looking for a nice 4 door luxury type,(leather and moonroof) car.most likely with over 100,000 miles,since my funds are limited and i dont want to finance,want to buy a car cash.i was looking at the maximas,cus i know their engines run forever.my question is are they good a car overall.any common problems that occur on those years??and are they expensive to mantain in good shape???cus i need myself a good car that will run and not give me alot of headaches.i can just jump in a take off wherever i need to go.please help fellasssss,any info is much appreciated :cheers:


The 95-99 is 4th Gen, and the 89-94 is 3rd Gen. In general, the Maxima is a very reliable car. The 3rd Gen came with both the SOHC (GXE) 12 valve motor and the SE (DOHC) 24 valve motor. Later on, they only had the DOHC motor excuslively, that is,4th Gen and up. The 4 Gen has a different motor completely, than the 3rd Gen, the so called VQ series, and it can be found in a higher state of tune with and displacement (3.5 vs 3.0) in the 5th and 6th Gen. Overall, this car is much loved and respected.


----------



## ronjeremy6 (Mar 27, 2005)

greenmaxima said:


> Just recently the radio/CD display has been errartic it lights up but then shuts down (system continues to work no problem)
> 
> Great Car!
> Jim.


my 99 started doing this @ 110k.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*maintaining Maximas*



BIGPETEROCK29 said:


> HI GUYS,im a possible new maxima owner.ive been looking for a 3rd generation one (95-99).i owned a 91 acura legend ls.and they were horribly expensive to mantain.lots of little pain in the butt things to keep up with.buig pain in the azz.im definitely looking for a nice 4 door luxury type,(leather and moonroof) car.most likely with over 100,000 miles,since my funds are limited and i dont want to finance,want to buy a car cash.i was looking at the maximas,cus i know their engines run forever.my question is are they good a car overall.any common problems that occur on those years??and are they expensive to mantain in good shape???cus i need myself a good car that will run and not give me alot of headaches.i can just jump in a take off wherever i need to go.please help fellasssss,any info is much appreciated :cheers:


Hi buddy,

The '95-'99 is a 4th Gen, not a 3rd Gen (1989-1994). The 3rd Gen in my opinion was a car that was built to last 15-20 years. You still see 3rd gens on the road. The 4th Gen is likewise an excellent car, but with a different engine than the 3rd Gen. The 3rd Gen has an independant rear suspension and the 4th Gen has a twist beam axle. The 3rd Gen in a DOHC engine format has Variable Valve Timing (VTC), and the 4th Gen does not. The 3rd Gen has an cast iron block and an aluminum cylinder head 3.0 liter motor, whereas the 4th Gen drops the VG series motor, that Nissan continued to use in the Nissan Pathfinder, the Nissan Quest and all trucks, in favor of the so called "VQ series" motor. All new maxima up until today use the VQ series engine, not the VG series engine. The VQ engine is also used in all Nissans and Infnity models, including the Infinity G35.

The VQ series motor is very, very reliable, but then again, so was the previous VG series. The motor is about 100 lbs lighther than the engine it replaced, and is more slanted toward horspepower than torque. The VG engine is a torquier motor that produced 160 HP and the V30DE motor, the DOHC motor produced 190 HP. In the 4th Gen, Nissan dropped selling a SOHC engine for the GXE model and a DOHC engine for the SE model, and started selling a Dual Overhead cam motor for both GXE and SE cars, but it was the VQ motor in this series. 

The VQ series motor in the 4th Gen out of the box produces 200 HP, and 222 HP subsequently in the 5th Gen. It's a lighter and smaller engine than the VG motor of the 3rd Gen, but it's still 3.0 liters and still 60 degrees. The 4th Gen is the slighly faster car compared to a 3rd Gen. In fact, a 4th Gen will give a 5th and even a 6th Gen a run for its money. The car is only 3000 lbs, vs about 3200 lbs for the 3rd Gen. The car is easily modified, and just an all around fast car.

Nissans in General are very well built cars. I own my second 3rd Gen, and I had a 5th Gen, which I've sold. I can tell you alot about problems, with age, of the 3rd Gen, but not the 4th Gen. However, I wanted to compare and contrast the 3rd and 4th Gen for you a bit and I hope I've helped. Essentially, if they're well maintained, they can go up to 250,000 miles.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*MAXIMA FAQ*



alexnds said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> The '95-'99 is a 4th Gen, not a 3rd Gen (1989-1994). The 3rd Gen in my opinion was a car that was built to last 15-20 years. You still see 3rd gens on the road. The 4th Gen is likewise an excellent car, but with a different engine than the 3rd Gen. The 3rd Gen has an independant rear suspension and the 4th Gen has a twist beam axle. The 3rd Gen in a DOHC engine format has Variable Valve Timing (VTC), and the 4th Gen does not. The 3rd Gen has an cast iron block and an aluminum cylinder head 3.0 liter motor, whereas the 4th Gen drops the VG series motor, that Nissan continued to use in the Nissan Pathfinder, the Nissan Quest and all trucks, in favor of the so called "VQ series" motor. All new maxima up until today use the VQ series engine, not the VG series engine. The VQ engine is also used in all Nissans and Infnity models, including the Infinity G35.
> 
> ...


Here's some good info/MAXIMa faq
http://home.earthlink.net/~maxfaq/history.htm


----------



## Widget (Jan 4, 2006)

I had a '96 [now '05]. The only problems I had were a
broken sun roof cable [$ 900, ouch!] and interminit display
on the Bose radio [$ 0.00 never fixed, worked enough to
get by with]. It had 110,000 miles and 10 years when I
traided it in. 

New car has had one factory recall [electrial - lumbar support
cable] and I am on my 3rd Sirius radio [$ 0.00, but time spent
at the dealership for both problems].

Bill


----------



## Parkinson (Jul 16, 2006)

egr valves, struts, ignition coils. My 99 Maxima SE has 90,000 miles ang getting quite expensive to maintain. This will probably be my last Nissan.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Maintaing vs replacing*



Parkinson said:


> egr valves, struts, ignition coils. My 99 Maxima SE has 90,000 miles ang getting quite expensive to maintain. This will probably be my last Nissan.


Every owner decides what is their own tresh-hold for repair vs replace. The cost of a new car is very high, so people tend to keep cars for a while, and with engines and transmissions able to go beyond the 100,000 mile mark nowadays, a 10 year typical life span is now 15 to 20 years in some cases. The issue of struts and brakes is something you need to change in any car. These are wear related items. THe issue of actually repairing a car, vs keeping it on its maintence schedule is something to distinguish. An EGR valve is only about 100 bucks and, usually, you can get carb cleaner to clean it, and re-install it right back. The other items are again, part of tuneup, since your car needs ignition coils removed to get to the spark plugs and if they are platinum plugs, they last a long time. Plus, you have timing chain, not a timing belt, so it doesn't need replacement every 60k miles. All in all, the VQ engine that you have, and the VE and VG series engines in the generation before it (3rd Gen, like mine) are great cars. I can't say the same thing about an American car with same mileage.

I had a 1994 Infinity Q45 with 153,000 miles, which I sold in flawless running condition. I had a 1992 Nissan Maxima GXE with 110k flawless miles. I had a 2001 5th Gen, so I know VQ power at the 3.5 Liter level, which I sold when I got layed off from my job, and I currently have again, a 1993 Nissan GXE with 147,000 miles. My Mom has an Altima with 84,000 miles, and again zero problems. I had in 1984 a carbeurated Nissan Sentra, and it has 97,000 miles and again, zero problems. How many cars can you say that about? Sure you need to put some money into a car as it ages, but it sure beats a monthly payment.

Of course as a car gets older, you are replacing a sudden, un-expected repair in exchange for a KNOWN , monthly payment. However, all in all, the Nissan has deserved a good reputation among many as a very reliable car family, and I speak from own experience, having owned quite a few of them myself.


----------



## moonrider1 (Nov 4, 2006)

*2006 Nissan stereos*

Just FYI but I own a maxima and a 350 z both are 2006. Both of these cars have given me problems with stereo systems. Working with the dealer now for warranty work.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*3rd gen vs 4th gen*



BIGPETEROCK29 said:


> HI GUYS,im a possible new maxima owner.ive been looking for a 3rd generation one (95-99).i owned a 91 acura legend ls.and they were horribly expensive to mantain.lots of little pain in the butt things to keep up with.buig pain in the azz.im definitely looking for a nice 4 door luxury type,(leather and moonroof) car.most likely with over 100,000 miles,since my funds are limited and i dont want to finance,want to buy a car cash.i was looking at the maximas,cus i know their engines run forever.my question is are they good a car overall.any common problems that occur on those years??and are they expensive to mantain in good shape???cus i need myself a good car that will run and not give me alot of headaches.i can just jump in a take off wherever i need to go.please help fellasssss,any info is much appreciated :cheers:


Quick correction: 3rd Gen: 1989-1994
4th Gen: 1995-1999


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

quick note: car stereos does not qualify in terms of overall reliability of the car itself. It's not a mechanical part of the car in any way, either the power train or accessories, or suspension or so forth.


----------



## ronjeremy6 (Mar 27, 2005)

my water pump just started leaking this week.


----------



## Nicolaina (Mar 31, 2007)

I bought a 1987 wagon recently with 219K. I want to replace the timing belt, oil pump, and water pump plus cam seals and engine seal. Is this a fairly straight forward job or should I have a mechanic do it. The oil pump I think is shot....no pressure reading on gauge and obviouis tapping noise. It started in my drive way so no internal damage.
It is in such good condition, always garaged and serviced at dealer by original owner.
Would I be better off with a rebuilt motor?
Curt in NC


----------



## tedtabb (May 11, 2007)

Ignition system has been a problem on my 1999 GLE. Bought it new. Each cylinder has it's own coil. Each cost on the order of $200 to replace. Had to do it two or three times.


----------



## tedtabb (May 11, 2007)

Ignition system is a bummer.



BIGPETEROCK29 said:


> HI GUYS,im a possible new maxima owner.ive been looking for a 3rd generation one (95-99).i owned a 91 acura legend ls.and they were horribly expensive to mantain.lots of little pain in the butt things to keep up with.buig pain in the azz.im definitely looking for a nice 4 door luxury type,(leather and moonroof) car.most likely with over 100,000 miles,since my funds are limited and i dont want to finance,want to buy a car cash.i was looking at the maximas,cus i know their engines run forever.my question is are they good a car overall.any common problems that occur on those years??and are they expensive to mantain in good shape???cus i need myself a good car that will run and not give me alot of headaches.i can just jump in a take off wherever i need to go.please help fellasssss,any info is much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## cksthekid (May 11, 2007)

hey guys, i have a '96 infiniti I30 and i wanna hook it up.............intake, headers, full exhaust and possible turbo sometime down the line, and i'm gonna swap it from automatic to manual tranny. The only thing is it has 146,000 miles on it, it runs great, but i wanna know if it's worth it? And if it is, what are yall suggestions?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

tedtabb said:


> Ignition system has been a problem on my 1999 GLE. Bought it new. Each cylinder has it's own coil. Each cost on the order of $200 to replace. Had to do it two or three times.


Find a discount Nissan parts dealer as listed in some other posts in this forum, all 6 coils should be under $500.

Sounds like you're getting it up the butt for full retail.


----------



## Jakers30 (Apr 22, 2007)

If you check the problems with all the Nissan products in this forum you will never buy one. Lots and lots of problems and parts are very expensive.
My opinion is buy American.


----------



## sayan_pasadena (Aug 9, 2007)

I will be buying a 1996 Nissan Maxima GLE tomorrow. It has total miles of 114K. What are teh first things I should check? It has a timing chain. When does the timing chain need to be changed? Overall the car looks great will be test driving it tomorow.


----------



## hottcake (Nov 25, 2007)

Have a 96 nissan maxima, having problems with the charging system. Alternators are about $150 and they say it takes about 3 hours labor to install (Big $$$$$$$$$$) Knock sensors always show up on your codes. Slight hesistation sometimes. 143k miles If i had it to do again, I would buy a Toyota. Dont think there will be any more nissans for me.


----------



## NiemandZuHause (Dec 11, 2006)

BIGPETEROCK29 said:


> HI GUYS,im a possible new maxima owner.ive been looking for a 3rd generation one (95-99).i owned a 91 acura legend ls.and they were horribly expensive to mantain.lots of little pain in the butt things to keep up with.buig pain in the azz.im definitely looking for a nice 4 door luxury type,(leather and moonroof) car.most likely with over 100,000 miles,since my funds are limited and i dont want to finance,want to buy a car cash.i was looking at the maximas,cus i know their engines run forever.my question is are they good a car overall.any common problems that occur on those years??and are they expensive to mantain in good shape???cus i need myself a good car that will run and not give me alot of headaches.i can just jump in a take off wherever i need to go.please help fellasssss,any info is much appreciated :cheers:


I own 2 Maximas. A 1999 GLE and a 2001 GLE. 

I like the 1999 with 175,000 miles much better than the 2001 with 55,000 miles. The only major problems I have had were shocks and struts (on both cars). The factory stuff did not last very long.
I would buy the 1999 again. It still runs great and has a much better ride than the 2001.

Rememer, these cars have timing chains rather than belts. That is what I think you should consider. Timing Belts need to be replaced every 60,000 miles. That's expensive.


----------



## 96maximanissan (Dec 31, 2007)

I drive a 96 Gxe i have replaced the tranny, knock sensor, clutch slave, two O2 sensors, two coils, the battery, also i dont think that you can base buying a maxima on the fact that the speakers go out or the head unit sucks. I would be more interested in the mechanical side of things. Granted i have put a lot of money in my car, but i push it fairly hard. I have friends that have the same generation maxima that have not had any problems other than basic maintianance- oil, plugs, air filter, etc. Your best bet would be to find one with not to many miles that has been well kept and driven nicely. How can you tell if it has been driven nicely??? you cant really tell all you can do is take a good look at the seller if its a 17 year old kid trying to sell it, you better run fast. I have owned 3 honda accords, two civics, a talon, 3 del sols, and 1 Maxima over all the maxima has been my favorite car overall. Hope this info helps good luck!


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

i would be hesitant to put that kind of work into the motor. oil pumps create flow but not pressure. yes i know if there is no flow then no pressure but it very well could be that the motor is shot.


----------



## insanecrazymaxima (Feb 18, 2008)

*02 sensor*

Youre going to have to change your o2 sensor when you get to about 80000 miles on your car.Ive done it on both my maximas cause your check engine light will come on. It will most likely be the rear o2 sensor,get the full harness, its around 40 bucks but will help you so you dont go threw all the hassle.


----------



## insanecrazymaxima (Feb 18, 2008)

check the 02 sensor message i put up.


----------



## insanecrazymaxima (Feb 18, 2008)

*02 sensor*

"BIGPETEROCK23",Youre going to have to change your o2 sensor when you get to about 80000 miles on your car.Ive done it on both my maximas cause your check engine light will come on. It will most likely be the rear o2 sensor,get the full harness, its around 40 bucks but will help you so you dont go threw all the hassle.


----------



## KKKJJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

*Brass air fittings*

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings Wholesale Tools With Free Shipping World Wide From China Distributor there is just about every type 
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I 
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo bu


----------



## Garcia (Apr 4, 2017)

I am a potential Maxima owner! Should I go for this car or do you have other suggestions?


----------

